# black Dodge Charger RT with CA plate 6AGR297



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

This morning, this car clipped my handlebar as it went by my left side much too close. Southbound Jamboree, just before the highway section, south of I-5, at 8:45am. The car did stop to wait for me after the hit, but since I didn't go down, I didn't bother talking to the driver, and just let this one go.


----------

